# Gentoo rsync mirror auf suse root server ?

## Sonic Lux

Hallo,

ich plane seit einiger Zeit meinen einen noch freien rootserver als gentoo rsync (nicht disfiles) mirror abzustellen.

Ist jedoch ein SuSE 9.0(1) System. Da noch produktivDaten drauf sind, wie ein paar Homepages etc wollte ich ihn nicht platt machen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ihn auch so als rsync mirror zu betreiben.

(Es ist erstmal ein test wie viel Traffic das ganze Schluckt, wie viel Load, wie viel mem etc)

(Wenn es dann 100ig feststeht das die Kiste nur noch Mirror wird kommt dann auch gentoo drauf.)

Danke für die Antworten  :Wink: 

Sonic

----------

## xces

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Gibt es eine Möglichkeit ihn auch so als rsync mirror zu betreiben.

 

Ja.

Wieso sollte das nicht gehen? rsync ist keine Erfindung von Gentoo.  :Wink: 

----------

## ian!

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> (Es ist erstmal ein test wie viel Traffic das ganze Schluckt, wie viel Load, wie viel mem etc)

 

'Testen' ist schlecht. Man sollte schon beabsichtigen über eine längere Zeit zu mirrorn. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob z.Zt. noch rsync-Mirrors gebraucht werden. In der de-Rotation sind afaik alle Slots belegt.

Der Traffic schwankt relativ stark. In der europe-Rotation kann man mit etwa 50GB pro Monat rechnen.

Allerdings: Server vorher ordentlich sicher machen. Nichts gegen SuSE, aber die Rootserverinstallationen die ich bisher mit SuSE gesehen habe waren eine Einladung für Scriptkiddies sondersgleichen. Also bitte den Server vorher sicher machen.

----------

## Sonic Lux

Jo ja klar mit dem rsync.

Aber was muss ich wo eintragen ?

Ist das wirklich nur die rsync conf siehe Anleitung ?

Was ist da noch in dem gentoo paket "rsync mirror" drin ?

----------

## Sonic Lux

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Sonic Lux wrote:*   (Es ist erstmal ein test wie viel Traffic das ganze Schluckt, wie viel Load, wie viel mem etc) 
> 
> 'Testen' ist schlecht. Man sollte schon beabsichtigen über eine längere Zeit zu mirrorn. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob z.Zt. noch rsync-Mirrors gebraucht werden. In der de-Rotation sind afaik alle Slots belegt.
> 
> Der Traffic schwankt relativ stark. In der europe-Rotation kann man mit etwa 50GB pro Monat rechnen.
> ...

 

Ja hab schon ein wenig an dem Grundinstallation verändert, da ist mir auch das Essen hochgekommen als ich das gesehen hatte.

Wenn du sagst es wird wirklich nur 50Gig dann brauche ich ihn wirklich nicht testen, sondern kann das ganze gleich fest machen.

DisfileMirror fehlt mir leider die RechenPower und HDD Platz.

----------

## ian!

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Was ist da noch in dem gentoo paket "rsync mirror" drin ?

 

Schau dir das Paket app-admin/gentoo-rsync-mirror an.

Weitere Dokumentation:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/rsync.xml

----------

## Sonic Lux

Muss ich also "nur" das script rsync-gentoo-portage.sh jede halbe stunde ausführen ?

----------

## Sonic Lux

okay mein rsync mirror läuft

ian du sagtest die rotation liste sei voll. Kommen da überhaupt Leute auf meinen Server ?

/Edit: Wie bekommt man eigentlich so eine "welcome nachricht" geregelt ?

----------

## unix

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /Edit: Wie bekommt man eigentlich so eine "welcome nachricht" geregelt ?
> 
> 

 

Ich denke mal das wird das motd script sein.

motd file = /etc/rsync/rsyncd.motd

----------

## Sonic Lux

 *unix wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich denke mal das wird das motd script sein.
> 
> motd file = /etc/rsync/rsyncd.motd

 

Okay das wars, danke !!

So nun die letzte Frage von oben noch beantworten und alles ist perfekt   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ian du sagtest die rotation liste sei voll. Kommen da überhaupt Leute auf meinen Server ? 
> 
> 

 

Sonic

----------

## ian!

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> ian du sagtest die rotation liste sei voll. Kommen da überhaupt Leute auf meinen Server ?

 

Nein so nicht. Wie denn auch?

Nicht öffentliche Mirrors sollten BTW nicht jede halbe Stunde syncen. Das macht nur unnötige Last. Siehe auch rsync-Netiquette.

----------

## Sonic Lux

Kurzer Schluss daraus: Es macht also keinen Sinn einen rsync mirror zu stellen ?!?

Oder kommt man irgendwie in die Rotation rein?

----------

## ian!

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Kurzer Schluss daraus: Es macht also keinen Sinn einen rsync mirror zu stellen ?!?

 

Doch sicherlich. Allerdings nur, wenn in der DNS-Rotation noch Slots frei sind. Für rsync.de.gentoo.org sind wir z.Zt. meines wissens nach gut versorgt.

----------

## Sonic Lux

Okay dann frag ich mal per eMail nach.

----------

## Desti²

 *ian! wrote:*   

>  *Sonic Lux wrote:*   (Es ist erstmal ein test wie viel Traffic das ganze Schluckt, wie viel Load, wie viel mem etc) 
> 
> 'Testen' ist schlecht. Man sollte schon beabsichtigen über eine längere Zeit zu mirrorn. Ich weiss allerdings nicht, ob z.Zt. noch rsync-Mirrors gebraucht werden. In der de-Rotation sind afaik alle Slots belegt.
> 
> Der Traffic schwankt relativ stark. In der europe-Rotation kann man mit etwa 50GB pro Monat rechnen.
> ...

 

Nur 50 GB pro Monat? 

Worauf beziehen sich denn die 7 MBit/s Durchschnitt ( http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/rsync.xml ), das ist ja nun ein ziemlich großer Unterschied.

----------

## Sonic Lux

Es sind auch mehr...

Ich habe heute schon 8Gig, werden warscheinlich 12Gig werden pro Tag.

also 350Gig Rund im Monat wenn es so weiter geht. Keine Ahnung wieso hier mit 50Gig gerechnet werden ?

Sonic

----------

## c07

Gibts eigentlich einen vernünftigen Grund, warum nicht nur metadata, eclass u.Ä. gesynct werden? Da ist doch alles drin, was man normalerweise braucht. Alles Andere könnte beim Emergen geholt werden.

Insbesondere die ChangeLogs fressen brutal viel Traffic. Auf die könnte man lokal ganz verzichten und sie nur per WWW und CVS anbieten.

----------

## ts77

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe heute schon 8Gig, werden warscheinlich 12Gig werden pro Tag. 
> 
> 

 

Wie Du die schaffst, ohne in der offiziellen Rotation drin zu sein ... das musst Du mir mal erklären  :Wink: .

----------

## Sonic Lux

Ich weiß es doch auch nicht ...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 17.01.2005  	down:3382 MB  	up:4382 MB  	gesamt:7764 MB	
> 
> 

 

----------

## ian!

 *Sonic Lux wrote:*   

> Ich weiß es doch auch nicht ...

 

 :Shocked: 

1.) Da wuerde ich aber mal ganz zügig nachsehen, was da an Traffic von wo nach wo geht. iptraf und netstat würde ich dir nebst Logauswertungen ans Herz legen wollen.

2.) Sicher, dass du alle 30 Minuten und nicht alle 30 Sekunden syncst?

3.) Sicher, dass der Server nicht schon gekapert wurde und der Traffic andere Gründe hat?

Ohne irgendwem nahe treten zu wollen. Aber ein Admin eines Mirrors sollte schon 100% wissen, was da vor sich geht. So würde ich den Server nur ungerne in der Rotation sehen.

----------

## Sonic Lux

Okay es war ein wenig unsauber ausgedrückt...  :Embarassed: 

Es ist (fast) nur rsync Traffic, minimal http Traffic. Syncen tu ich auch nur aller 30min.

Es hat sich jetzt auch etwas beruhigt und es sind nun pro Std etwa 40MB, wieso das in der Anfangszeit noch so hohe Anfragen waren kann ich euch sagen.

Hoffe es geht nicht gegen die ForenRegeln: Es war das Bombing vom Edonkey Netz, den auf dem Server lief lange Zeit ein lugdunum Server mit 25k Usern.

Also es ist nun alles im Gründen Bereich und die Anfragen haben sich auch beruhigt, nur noch vereinzelne Anfragen an Esel Port....

Hoffe das hätten wir auch geklärt, werde versuchen etwas genauer meine Probleme zu schildern.

 :Embarassed: 

Sonic

----------

